

What next? - frankydp

HN,<p>I have spent the last 10 years or so, chasing an ideal.  I am passionate about technology.  I am discouraged everyday by the lack of innovation in my former/part time line of work.  I see great minds here and wonder what greater things could exist in the life saving world if it was approachable.  I am a self taught programmer but, I have been busy carrying bullets and writing 5 paragraph orders for the past 10 years.  I have been in the real world for 7 months now, and I am only just now getting to the point were I can prioritize my actions based on desire and not need.    I was lucky to find a company that is developing a technology that I think is worth while, but is crippled by bad leadership and bad financial practices.<p>My question is how do I find intelligent people that will help me help my brothers while forcing me to be smarter and more focused.  Where do you find people that challenge you and help you get to your next level on your road map of life?  Is there a community for the intelligent war fighter?  Is there a company that makes a difference that wants shakers not followers?<p>Semper
======
FesterCluck
So, there are a few options here. I would suggest as your first step to get in
touch with a really good contracting firm. I personally have worked with
Robert Half Technology many times, and they really try to pair folks with
positions they love. Plus, in my experience, they have the best selection of
positions to choose from.

Besides this, IRC, Twitter, GitHub, and LinkedIn are your friends. If you
can't find a company that peaks your interest, start your own project. Pay the
nominal fee to register a DBA (if in the US) and work the project through that
company. In this manner you can write off losses in your taxes, and it lends
more credibility to the project.

The companies that are looking for shakers want to see you shaking long before
you walk in the door. Build the small version of your dream, then sell the
idea to anyone who listens.

